# Clarisonic



## CurlySista21 (Oct 14, 2008)

I ordered a Clarisonic brush on Saturday and cant wait for it to arrive. Do and of you have any reviews on the brush? Let me know....


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 14, 2008)

I have not used this product but have read several reviews on another site that all rave about the effectiveness of this product. I do not recall seeing a negative review, but there may have been some. I hope you love it!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never heard of this but I do agree that it'll help remove water resistant/proof makeup. Hope you like it!


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the clarisonic too. I like it but I don't love it.

Pros: gets skin very clean, skin gets a healthy glow

Cons: Breakouts (!), expensive

I experienced pronounced breakouts for over a full month after starting use of my clarisonic (and normally only get one or two zits only around my menstrual cycle). At first I wasn't sure what was going on since I thought clarisonic was supposed to stop breakouts, not cause them. I read some reviews and found others had also experienced breakouts associated with clarisonic use. Based on those recommendations from those reviews, I cut back to using it only 2-3 times per week and switched to a milder cleanser (philosophy purity, foaming). Since then, I have not had breakouts. And my skin gets some of the "glow" benefits from using the clarisonic.

Hope you don't run into the same issues as me!


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on your skin type. If your pores are clogged deep underneith, they are now coming out. I don't suggest you use their cleanser, Cetaphil will be good.Sometimes, you don't have to use it daily, but I just read this famous dermo &amp; socialete uses it daily.

You know, I also thought it was the usual initial breakouts from using a new product. But then I just kept on breaking out, for over a full month. And getting zits in areas where I'd never gotten acne. I think my skin's a little too sensitive for everyday use. 
Would have loved to love my clarisonic. Especially considering how much I paid for it!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 21, 2008)

Clarisonic for Better Overall Skincare and Appearance

HTH!!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Although i'm tempted now to try it, just like Temptalia said, i read the price tag, and ran the other way (or closed my firefox tab, lol).


----------



## asialyn24 (Oct 26, 2008)

thumbs up, i love it


----------



## nlee525 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have it and I LOVE IT. I don't use it every day though because it can be harsh on your skin. I use it every other day along with the Philosophy Purity cleanser. It cleans away my dead skin and make my skin a lot smoother. It didn't break me out which I am glad. I read a lot of reviews on it before I purchase it. No regrets.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 3, 2012)

I had been thinking of purchasing a Clarisonic for a while now.  This morning I came across some before and after Clarisonic pictures on Sephora's website.  It looks like it not only cleans the skin better than manual cleansing, but also helps with fine lines and wrinkles. 

I just purchased the Clarisonic Plus for face and body.  It is expensive, but I purchased mine from QVC using their Easy Pay, so the price is broken up into 4 smaller payments using my debit card.   The kit that I purchased has 2 facial brushes, a body brush, the handle extender for hard to reach places on the body, and Philosophy products for face and body. 

I use Retin-A and my face tends to get flakey, and needs exfoliation, but a lot of exfoliators are too harsh, so I thought the Clarisonic will probably be great for that.


----------



## fayeX (Nov 4, 2012)

As far as I know, those with oily skin, clogged pores and acne all love it. But those with sensitive and fragile skin have problems with it. So it depends on your skin type.


----------



## emmahewitt (Nov 5, 2012)

I love Clarasonic it makes my face feel so smooth and its not that expensive if you look around. I ordered mine online and it was waaaay cheaper than the regular price. And it came in pink too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.skincaremarket.net/Clarisonic_s/50.htm

I think this was a great deal to be honest, and its one of the best purchases ive made.


----------



## solange1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was also looking for reviews before buying. I found a couple of good ones. Here is the one I recommend: http://www.squidoo.com/clarisonic-review


----------



## ana reczynski (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the clarisonic. It has helped my skin alot. It cleans very well and exfoliates at the same time. Also what ever serum or moisturizer you apply to your face gets absorbs better. I have sensitive skin and have never had an issue with it. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 5, 2013)

Mia 2... and I love it! My skin trends to be on the oily side and I do have occasional breakouts.


----------

